# REVIEWS: Mini Folding Pocket Knife



## Kuller (May 16, 2017)

There is a mini folding pocket knife what I am using. The material is 440a stainless steel blade and rosewood handle. Smaller size can carry easily.


----------



## daveb (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't think we do that here.


----------

